# Leaky Condo's in BC



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

I have mentioned this in another thread, but feel that it is an issue that people should be aware of and therefore have started this thread.
We have a problem in British Columbia called 'Leaky Condo Syndrome'. How this began was when the powers to be decided that we would use the California Code for buildings, apparently unaware that we do not have California weather.
LC syndrome is described as a 'catastrophic failure of the building envelope, allowing water to enter the envelope leading to rot, rust, decay and mold.' The time that these buildings were built varies depending on which article you read, but putting them all together it is from 1982-2002. The BC Home Protection Office believe that 65,000 dwellings are affected. The cost to fix a building can be from $30,000-$60,000 per condo owner.
LC syndrome has been devastating for many people, some have lost everything over this and have simply walked away from their condo. There have also been health issues over this as mushrooms growing on your walls and the rot and mold does not qualify for the 'cleanest air' award.
For those who suspect their building may have LC syndrome, they have to get a building inspection done. In order to get this done, which cost thousands of dollars, they have to reach a 75% vote in favor. Then they will get their engineering report and if it is found that it is one of these buildings, they then have to get a 75% vote in favor to fix it. Obviously most don't have a spare $30-$60 grand in their bank account, but thats ok, leaky condo owners can get a leaky condo loan, all qualify and it's low interest. How nice.
Now repairs will be under way. They will have their building covered from top to bottom in tarp, (hope they like blue), and for the next 12 months have to put up with dust, dirt, ongoing noise, draughts and many strata meetings. Then there is the best strata meeting of all, the one where they determine there is not enough money.
While all this is going on their condo, which has now cost them much more than they bought it for, is worth much less than they paid for it, and no-one will want to buy it until the remediation has been completed.
My friend has one of these condo's. They had a special assessment done, (increase in strata fees), to have the building checked. It was found to have LC syndrome and would cost approx $30,000 per unit. They could not reach a 75% vote in favor to fix it. Now, four years later, people have realised that they HAVE to deal with it and it is now going to cost each unit $60,000. Some buildings choose to ignore it and do minor fixing, ie repaint the building, fix the leaking windows, but that is equivalent to putting a band-aid on a flesh-eating virus sore.
If you are looking to buy a condo in BC do not consider one built in that era unless it has had an engineering report. Do not buy one just because the condo owners collectively agree their building is ok, there is a good chance it isn't. If it has already been remediated it should be Ok. I bought a remediated condo and it was fine.
One last thing, some of these condo owners did manage to get some money back from the municipality. But getting back $12,000, when you are still paying a $50,000 loan is not much. They also had to pay yet another special assessment to raise the money to pay for legal fees. Forget suing the developers they just claim they are bankrupt and open up another firm.
To find out more about this you can look up COLCO (coalition of leaky condo owners) or just type in leaky condos BC. 
I am sorry this is so long but I feel the information is important.


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you very much for sharing to all of us here...


----------



## hartys7 (Jan 30, 2008)

its not a nice story I know but many trades from the UK have jobs fixing the problem because the Canadians cannot. My husband is one of them


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

I came across this post by chance and would like to offer other links: 
How do I avoid buying a leaky condo? How do I avoid buying a leaky condo? | John Grasty's Blog 
About Leaky Condos; the truth… About Leaky Condos; the truth… | John Grasty's Blog


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Good thread! From what I recall, most of the leaky condo problems were on the Lower Mainland of BC and didn't necessarily involve the entire province. Always good to be aware though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Oggy said:


> Good thread! From what I recall, most of the leaky condo problems were on the Lower Mainland of BC and didn't necessarily involve the entire province. Always good to be aware though.


With the population of BC densified in the Lower Mainland this is where the majority of leaky condos were built. There were many other developments throughout BC that also leaked although they didn't get as much media coverage. 

Also be aware of this, early last year (2008) we learned that we are not yet half-way through the leaky condo disaster: http://www.hpo.bc.ca/PDF/HPO-Report...Demand for the HPO Reconstruction Program.pdf


----------

